# AirTrain Passengers End Up At Storage Yard Instead



## Anthony (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.wnbc.com/traffic/2896132/detail.html


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Anthony for the News.


----------



## Viewliner (Mar 6, 2004)

Well lets hope they can fix the problem, and It certainly helps that nobody got injured. I don't recall this being a problem in Newark (or anywhere else), and it doesn't use operators either. Maybe for now, somebody on board might be a good idea, so that nobody does get injured if this occurs again.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope this will not happen in the future.


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 6, 2004)

> Two employees of Montreal-based Bombardier, the company that operates the AirTrain system, were disciplined after the incident.


Makes me wonder if it was intentional? <_<


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 6, 2004)

The Ghost train rides again! 

I wonder if its haunted.

On a serious note, I got a ride to the yard in Vancouver on the sky train. When the train reached the end of the line, I thought that it would move out of the station, cross over to the other track, and then head back into town. So I stayed on to get some "rare mileage" . I did to the yard.

Luckilly, I used the intercom system and they took me back to the station. Nobody yelled at me or anything, but I was embarrased, and decided not to do that again.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 8, 2004)

Steve4031 said:


> The Ghost train rides again!
> I wonder if its haunted.
> 
> On a serious note, I got a ride to the yard in Vancouver on the sky train. When the train reached the end of the line, I thought that it would move out of the station, cross over to the other track, and then head back into town. So I stayed on to get some "rare mileage" . I did to the yard.
> ...





> That's s funny, Steve 4031.
> 
> I bet you are not the only one on here to have done something like that. Glad you got by with it.....yeah, it would have been a last time for me, too.


----------

